# Wanting a Kentucky Lease.



## jharrell (Oct 23, 2007)

I am looking to lease some land in Ky for next year. If anyone can help me find something I would appreciate it.
Thanks,
Justin


----------



## cctanner (Oct 23, 2007)

Justin  I am sending you a pm


----------



## BOW'D UP (Oct 24, 2007)

i got ya one for this year if you wnt it.

chad--it was nice to hear back from you!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 24, 2007)

BOW'D UP said:


> i got ya one for this year if you wnt it.
> 
> chad--it was nice to hear back from you!!



Is this the same lease where a 200" was taken ???


----------



## cctanner (Oct 24, 2007)

Who are you- BOW'D UP?


----------



## jharrell (Oct 24, 2007)

where is your place located at and how many acres is it.


----------



## 10th Legion (Nov 5, 2007)

*I'm Looking too*

Me and a few huntin buddies decided we want to give kentucky a shot next year also so anyone who has info let me know


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Anybody hear of anything, please let me know. 

I have pretty much had it with the politics of GA hunting clubs. I know that all hunting clubs have politics, but if I have to deal with that, I would rather have a good chance at a Booner as a result. I've been to Kentucky several times and it would be exciting to join a nice club and where the big ones grow.


----------



## 10th Legion (Dec 24, 2007)

btt


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 25, 2007)

Me too guys.  I'm SICK of these GA clubs where the guys running the club allow everyone to harvest all the basket racked 8 pointers that many times don't even score 100".  Not to mention they all choose their spots to hunt first, and the newcomers get stuck with what's left of the property.  Not fair, and not cool.
  SO, I've got family that just moved to KY, and I am thinking of trying to go up there this year to find a place to hunt, or lease, etc.
  KY is a sleeper state, and contains some good buck genetics.
Hope you guys find something we could all benefit from, and I will surely keep my eyes and ears open.  I've got a couple leads so far, but nothing concrete at this time.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 25, 2007)

WOW,
  Maryland?  Did not know that.  Thanks for posting!  Unfortunately, the downfall is that everyone will want to start jacking prices up, trying to get rich on KY hunters/etc. (and they already are, actually)
  As much as I like big bucks, I'm sad to say that QDM is going to be the downfall of bowhunting (or hunting in general) as we know it.  It will become the rich man's sport.  Sad days ahead of us guys...


----------



## Todd E (Dec 25, 2007)

Paul,

I don't understand.......

one post says you are tired of clubs where 100" bucks get shot, but then you turn around and say QDM is gonna be a detriment.

What are you looking for


----------



## JMack (Dec 26, 2007)

I am also interested in a kentucky lease please pm


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 26, 2007)

Todd E said:


> Paul,
> 
> I don't understand.......
> 
> ...



No need to be confused brother.  Think about if for a second, and you will get it my friend.

  Let me help you understand.  It's not as complicated as you are making it.

You see, you're interpreting things INcorrectly.  I NEVER said that "QDM" (meaning the act of allowing deer to grow to maturity) is going to be a "detriment".  This however, is what you have suggested I said, when in fact, that is not even close to what I said.
  What I explained, was how certain (meaning, not all) AFFECTS of QDM will negatively impact hunting.  This does NOT however, mean that we should STOP QDM.  Nor have I suggested so.
  You see, just because we follow QDM rules, and allow bucks to grow, does NOT necessarily mean there is NOT going to be any negative byproduct to doing so.
  Do you understand these comments?
  I've CLEARLY stated that I prefer to find a good QDM club, where hunters are making an attempt to grow big bucks, and where hunters are NOT shooting young, small bucks.
   Now I ADDITIONALLY stated that unfortunately, QDM is going to play a big part in hunting becoming a rich mans' sport/way of life.  Guys like us, who seek big bucks, are causing people (outfitters, land owners) to try and get rich off the sport, by charging thousands and thousands of dollars for a single animal hunt, or by charging even MORE thousands and thousands for a land lease.  (I recently saw someone wanting $12,000 here in GEORGIA, for a 250 acre lease). 
  Now obviously most people can figure out that just because some people are trying to exploit hunting by jacking up prices, does NOT mean that we should just sit back and stop looking for big bucks to hunt.  Obviously I did not say anywhere in my above statements that I just want to stop hunting big bucks because of what's happening to hunting as we know it.
  I don't think you are confused about my statements, as anyone can see what I requested, and was asking for.  I think (in fact I know) that you know what my intentions are, and for some reason you wanted to question them.  In fact, it appears that you replied to this thread, solely for the reason to question someone, when it's quite clear what my intentions are.  That is fine however.  Not a problem, and no hard feelings.
  However,
  Anyone can see that I did the following, in my above posts:

 A.  - I made a request (by asking for info on a KY lease, where no one shoots small bucks)

  and -

B.  I also made a statement about the future of hunting.


  What don't you understand?  Just because I'm looking for info on a KY lease, doesn't mean that I'm simultaneously walking around blind and ignorant to the facts about what's happening to our sport.

???????   

Let me know if this is still tough to contemplate.  I'd be glad to PM you offline about it.  As I said, no hard feelings, and I'm glad you asked.
  I certainly don't mind clearing things up a bit bro.  
  Good luck to you, and happy holidays this season.
  Good Day, Sir.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Dec 26, 2007)

*Kentucky leases*

My brother-in-law has track's in western kentucky.....

"Rackerson Outdoors Inc."

Ask for Dan and tell him Dave sent you....770-967-2086

Here is a 150 + class he killed this season...muzzle-loader.

I was there filming.......saw "SEVERAL" MONSTERS !!!!!!!!!!

I am a "Turkey-hunter".....you can have ALL the deer you want.


Rackerson Outdoors, 4463 Hidden Oaks Drive Flowery Branch, GA 30542. Dan Farley, defarley1@bellsouth.net. Robbie Sowash, 404-456-8461 ...
rackersonoutdoors.com/contact.htm


----------



## Turkeycaller (Dec 26, 2007)

more pic's


----------



## BOW'D UP (Dec 26, 2007)

looks like ya had to wake him up for the photo session


----------



## jharpo711 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rackerson Outfitters has plenty of 100 plus " deer. Thats one fun place to hunt. The QDM is real at this place. These guys are A++++ people. Lots of fun.


----------



## jharpo711 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Western Ky Buck*

Shot at Rackerson Farms


----------



## lostacres (Mar 1, 2009)

Check on here with "kentuckychuck". I think he still has a lease or 2 available. "Quickdraw" and "Shortstop" both have hunted the areas up there in Christian County.
LA


----------



## Whitetail Lover (Mar 2, 2009)

Why limit yourself to just Kentucky???  Check out our club:  www.north-america-outdoors.com


----------

